# what do you think of LIONFISH?



## teeth and skin =blood

Lionfish in my book are realy cool fish







. My favorite is the black volitan lionfish but i like others what do you guys think of this fish and if you had a newly setup sw tank would you buy this fish

lionfish







or







opinions please


----------



## thePACK

love the turkeyfish..awesome fish that hunts it prey using his fins to corral them into there huge mouths..like a bullfighter against a bull ..just have to remember they grow up FAST to the size of a basketball and have the appetite to match.neeed a big tank no less then a 100g and have great filtration system since they produce alot of waste..also there are other smaller types of lionfish fuzzy,dwarfs,fu-man chu that grow smaller compared to the volitans types.


----------



## teeth and skin =blood

THEPACK thank you for replying volitans do get huge so i cant get one







what species do you think would be ok in a 75 i was thinking mabe a Pterois antennata i think they grow to about 8" . would this be ok


----------



## thePACK

teeth and skin =blood said:


> THEPACK thank you for replying volitans do get huge so i cant get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what species do you think would be ok in a 75 i was thinking mabe a Pterois antennata i think they grow to about 8" . would this be ok


 antennata lionfish, very nice and will do well in 75 just remember if your going to have other fishes they have to be bigger the the lionfish they have a big mouth and will suck down anything that fits in it.

the best lionfish imo is the radaita..beautiful finnage..nice colors


----------



## teeth and skin =blood

those radaita..lions are verynice I never seen one for sale . most petstores where i live just sell volitans oh well i cant wait to get a antennata as for a tankmate i will probely go with a snowflake eel


----------



## thePACK

teeth and skin =blood said:


> those radaita..lions are verynice I never seen one for sale . most petstores where i live just sell volitans oh well i cant wait to get a antennata as for a tankmate i will probely go with a snowflake eel


 volitans are the most commonly sold...snowflake would be a perfect tank mate..


----------



## MR HARLEY

i think lionfish are awesome.....love the color ..I may try to get one when i get a saltwater tank going....


----------



## thoroughbred

are they the ones that can kill u with poison ?


----------



## mmmike247

:smile: nice fish..


----------



## B. Scott

If you like lionfish then you will want to get your hands on the December issue of TFH because that is the topic for "top of the food chain" in there.

Ask Xenon about subscription info


----------



## Grosse Gurke

B. Scott said:


> If you like lionfish then you will want to get your hands on the December issue of TFH because that is the topic for "top of the food chain" in there.
> 
> Ask Xenon about subscription info


 B. Scott, the TFH pimp


----------



## Tommy V

teeth and skin =blood said:


> as for a tankmate i will probely go with a snowflake eel


 Just make sure you have the tank covered really good, eels are escape artists and will find a way out of the tank if its not covered.


----------



## vanz

lionfishs are cool...what are the average prices for one? $800 bucks, like the one in deuce bigalow?


----------



## thoroughbred

grosse gurke said:


> B. Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like lionfish then you will want to get your hands on the December issue of TFH because that is the topic for "top of the food chain" in there.
> 
> Ask Xenon about subscription info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Scott, the TFH pimp
Click to expand...

 how u know i gave b scott pimp status?







lol


----------



## teeth and skin =blood

wow 800$ thats sounds like alot my local petstore has a BLACK VOLITAN for 90$


----------



## Kory

petco has them for $40 for about a 4-6 incher. Not sure on the type though


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

thoroughbred said:


> are they the ones that can kill u with poison ?


 they have a painful sting,and in some cases very poisonous!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Kory said:


> petco has them for $40 for about a 4-6 incher. Not sure on the type though


 thats a good price :nod:


----------



## TANK

Great fish, very hardy, easy to feed, BEAUTIFUL! I had a volitan lion in a 75 for something like 4 years. They do not get nearly as big in an aquarium as they do in the wild. As a matter of fact I know a guy in chicago that has a 600 gal. tank with lions that are over ten years old and they are still under 12 inches. Now mind you that a 12 inch lion still looks HUGE with its long fins. 
As for the sting, im not sure what kind of reaction you would have, everyones different. I never got stung by mine BUT I did get stung by a Marine Catfish that was wedged in a piece of live rock. That damn fish was only 2 inches long and I almost lost my finger!!!! Swelled up like a gosh darn snake bite!!


----------



## black_bullet

Volitans are awesome fish







I have 3 Vols...a 16"(tip of nose to tip of tail) red and then a 6" red...and a 7" black, and then 1 Fu Manchu in my reef tank


----------



## pcrose




----------



## sweet lu

what is the smallest lionfish availble and what is there maxium size.


----------



## 14_blast

> vanz Posted on Sep 26 2003, 03:04 PM
> lionfishs are cool...what are the average prices for one? $800 bucks, like the one in deuce bigalow?


I like the tropical fish gal


----------



## phensway

i think they are awesome......... they arent skittish when you are around the tank and they are just so unique............... arent saltwater tanks catchy???


----------

